# Long time..



## ivarski (Nov 8, 2005)

*LeMans Diorama in 1:43 scale*

Hi folks

After a long time I have logged into HobbyTalk again. Got some mail that my link to my LeMans 1:43 diorama was broken.

Here is a new link with a few photos. Its only about 10 pictures but I will publish more later

http://web.mac.com/ivar.line/LeMans/Le_Mans_1:43.html

Hope you all like it.










I´m finally starting a new project...a really big one.

Ivarski


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

thats way cool


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

That would look great on a slotcar layout. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## modelgeek (Jul 14, 2005)

Wow !! Thats sweet!


----------



## HotRod368 (Jan 19, 2008)

very sweet,i like it alot coooooooooooooool stuff


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What did you use for the lighting of the cars? Great pix on the links!  rr


----------



## srspicer (Oct 14, 2007)

Very well done! The figures you used have very natural poses, and the paint job on them helps them come to life. Everything is painted life-like.

Adding lights to any model makes them come to life. Excellent work!

Regards,

Scott


----------



## gunn (Sep 30, 2002)

great to see you back. i was wondering what happen to you.
love your dioramas. later gunn


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

cars aren't really my cup of tea,but that is beautiful work!


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

ivarski said:


> I´m finally starting a new project...a really big one.


A really big one?:freak: Yea, cause this one was so small!

Looking forward to the unveiling!:thumbsup:


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

I'm not a car guy but......WOW!!!!!!!!


----------



## ilan benita (May 7, 2008)

very nice


----------



## chevy263 (Oct 6, 2003)

Fantastic work !! i want to race there :thumbsup:


----------



## The Wheelman (May 8, 2008)

That is so awesome. Very nice job!


----------



## dcbm (Jan 11, 2008)

awesome work the realism is outstanding


----------

